# Hulk, 175 lbs "pit bull" is now available for stud services for $20,000



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

> The public debut of Hulk, the worlds largest Pit Bull, caused a great deal of controversy last month. The 174 pound dog sparked debate over backyard breeding, the safety of Pit Bulls as a breed, and the ethics of breeding dogs (in any capacity) for size and aggression. Well, Hulk is making more waves, this time over the price tag of studding him out. Dark Dynasty K9’s, who are responsible for Hulk, are charging $20,000 for impregnation services. Yes, for about half of the average household income, you can contribute to this heinous practice. What a sweet deal.
> 
> The Animal Rescue Site has written about the dangers of breeding, especially when done in puppy mills or for specific traits, like Hulk. What makes his story so tragic is not just the considerable damage he may have, or may pass down, from linear breeding, but the way Dark Dynasty is advertising him.
> 
> ...


http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com...=hulkpitbull&utm_term=20150319&utm_campaign=9


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope the cost is prohibitive enough that no one wants his "services". :frusty:


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Flame me if you want, but I'm really not a big fan of pitbulls, especially one thats 175, pounds, I say good luck to whoever wants a litter from him.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Tyler_X said:


> Flame me if you want, but I'm really not a big fan of pitbulls, especially one thats 175, pounds, I say good luck to whoever wants a litter from him.


Lucky for you, Hulk is not a real pit bull.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Ain't no 175 lb pit bulls. That's like a 100 lb chihuahua, not a thing.

Some idiot might pay that fee, the dog's certainly gotten enough press.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Ezio said:


> I hope the cost is prohibitive enough that no one wants his "services". :frusty:


$ 20,000 is not an unheard of sum among hardcore dog people provided it is for a HIGHLY proven world-class dog. And by proven I mean in the confirmation ring, performance events, and with all proper health clearances of course. However the only thing this dog has done is proclaim himself to be "Champion of the Weigh Scale". Sadly enough I suspect there will still be a multitude of ding-a-lings with stars in their eyes and more money than brains, who will gladly line up for a piece of him.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

petpeeve said:


> $ 20,000 is not an unheard of sum among hardcore dog people provided it is for a HIGHLY proven world-class dog. And by proven I mean in the confirmation ring, performance events, and with all proper health clearances of course. However the only thing this dog has done is proclaim himself to be "Champion of the Weigh Scale". Sadly enough I suspect there will still be a multitude of ding-a-lings with stars in their eyes and more money than brains, who will gladly line up for a piece of him.


this comment made me lol. cosign


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if they'll break it up into 36 easy payments...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> I wonder if they'll break it up into 36 easy payments...


of $555.56? still a lot of money *to me anyway, that's rent* $20,000 is just ridiculous especially for this dog


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Stop posting about this moron and he will go away! This is free advertising for studding a dog that shouldn't be out there at all. Wish this guy would fall off the face of the earth. Sick of seeing him constantly.

Meanwhile those of us with actual Pit Bulls have to fight the public perception even harder. No one will ever hear about my Search and Rescue dog who is a Pit Bull, because that's a positive image to the breed. All this guy is doing is making me look bad. Angers me so much.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Darkmoon, I totally understand your disdain. I really do. But people posting here about this moron in a negative light is a good thing imo. In a very small way it helps to counter all of the undue positive publicity he receives. Like the old cliché, if what is posted here dissuades even ONE person from buying into his BS, ... well then it's worth it.



To further my earlier comment in this thread, just thought I'd add the following quote from this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwm0OwqWvF4



> ... to have one of his sons who possibly might be sold for around 30,000 .. ya know .. just based upon .. ya know .. *who he is and what he does and who we are*


 ROFL. He's a nobody dog, who does nothing but unjustly tip the scales figuratively and literally for his snot nosed, over-privileged, thoughtless, *wannabe-a-somebody-like-my-daddy-once-was* owner. No offense to you Hulk old boy.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with petpeeve - there's actually a thread in this forum where people are discussing (in great detail and at great length) how damaging Hulk is to the APBT standard, among other issues with the dog and the breeders themselves. If no body talks about it, no one really knows its an issue, right? The LAST thing I think ANY of us want, is more breeders to create dogs like Hulk. 

Here's the other thread http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/360818-curious-what-people-think.html


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyler_X said:


> Flame me if you want, but I'm really not a big fan of pitbulls, especially one thats 175, pounds, I say good luck to whoever wants a litter from him.


This dog isn't a real Pit Bull.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

RCloud said:


> This dog isn't a real Pit Bull.


well yeah it no doubt has mastiff in it, but isnt a pitbull a mixed breed to begin with? its just there's enough of them that they are now a breed?


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Tyler_X said:


> well yeah it no doubt has mastiff in it, but isnt a pitbull a mixed breed to begin with? its just there's enough of them that they are now a breed?


No.... American Pit Bull Terriers are very much a breed. Not as common as shelter bully mutts, but most "pit bulls" that are really rescue mutts are at least SOMEWHAT close to the APBT in size. A mastiff mix certainly is not an APBT, not sure how that's possible.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Tyler_X said:


> well yeah it no doubt has mastiff in it, but isnt a pitbull a mixed breed to begin with? its just there's enough of them that they are now a breed?


Well, any breed is a mixed breed by that logic. Go back before von Stephanitz's time and there were no GSDs.

Pit bulls have been a breed for at least as long as GSDs. They were popular as family pets around the time of WWII. Have they been recognized as a breed by the AKC? No, and they still aren't, but that doesn't mean they aren't one.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

The AKC recognized the Staffordshire terrier as a breed in 1936. 

In 1972, the AKC changed the name of the breed to the American Staffordshire terrier.

There are photographs of the "breed" in America going back to 1870.

Is the AmStaff a pitbull? Depends on who you ask and how you are using the term.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i thought they were trying to give pit bulls a betrer reo
putation? didnt they say that last article? I'm confused


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> Well, any breed is a mixed breed by that logic. Go back before von Stephanitz's time and there were no GSDs.
> 
> Pit bulls have been a breed for at least as long as GSDs. They were popular as family pets around the time of WWII. Have they been recognized as a breed by the AKC? No, and they still aren't, but that doesn't mean they aren't one.


I think you shouldnt act so sensitive


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> Ain't no 175 lb pit bulls. That's like a 100 lb chihuahua, not a thing.
> 
> Some idiot might pay that fee, the dog's certainly gotten enough press.


Yep. And the perception that he IS an APBT is part of the problem for pit bulls/pit bull types. Lets say that somone has a bad experience with that dog (who has to have a lot of mastiff in his background), then they carry that perception over towards pit bull terriers in general when they are almost apples and oranges. Molosser breeds vs terrier breeds.

Personally, I think AST and APBT are generally close enough to be considered two branches of the same tree, ya know? But a Dogue is no more either of them in temperament or personality than a collie is. 

When I speak of Eva, I usually say "pit mix" or "pittie" as that is the kind of collective term around here for dogs that strongly resemble APBT's but even without papers, she is a heck of a lot closer to a "true" APBT than Hulk is by all physical traits and likely temperamental qualities also.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyler_X said:


> well yeah it no doubt has mastiff in it, but isnt a pitbull a mixed breed to begin with? its just there's enough of them that they are now a breed?


No. This is a huge myth. The American Pit Bull Terrier is very much a breed.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> Well, any breed is a mixed breed by that logic. Go back before von Stephanitz's time and there were no GSDs.
> 
> Pit bulls have been a breed for at least as long as GSDs. They were popular as family pets around the time of WWII. Have they been recognized as a breed by the AKC? No, and they still aren't, but that doesn't mean they aren't one.


i thought pitbulls were popular as fighting dogs.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyler_X said:


> I think you shouldnt act so sensitive


They aren't being sensitive, they are correcting the facts.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Tyler_X said:


> i thought pitbulls were popular as fighting dogs.


Sigh. Go meet some pit bull type dogs. Ones owned by every day people with every day hobbies and lives and kids and other dogs etc. Actual pit bull types (aka mainly APBT or AST), not relatives of Hulk. Do a little research on their history, on the difference between dog aggression and human aggression, on the difficulty of determining breed by looks (phenotype) or even DNA (genotype).


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Shell said:


> Sigh. Go meet some pit bull type dogs. Ones owned by every day people with every day hobbies and lives and kids and other dogs etc. Actual pit bull types (aka mainly APBT or AST), not relatives of Hulk. Do a little research on their history, on the difference between dog aggression and human aggression, on the difficulty of determining breed by looks (phenotype) or even DNA (genotype).


the only person i know who owns pits, have threatened to kill my neighbors dogs, because they accidentally left some stool on his front yard. everytime i walk by that house with my dog i see their red nose barking at me through the fence. I have done research, I read they were a mixed breed.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

No one is being over-sensitive. You really need to do some research on the APBT and other bully breeds, is all. You don't seem to know anything about them and have clearly heard a lot of misconceptions or just don't understand the complicated history of bully breeds. There are some great resources out there if you look for them. It makes no sense to base your entire attitude towards a type of dog or the APBT (which your neighbor's dog likely is not) off one dog and their clueless owner.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Tyler_X said:


> the only person i know who owns pits, have threatened to kill my neighbors dogs, because they accidentally left some stool on his front yard. everytime i walk by that house with my dog i see their red nose barking at me through the fence.


That's unfortunate. I have met many lovely pit bulls and pit bull types with some very nice owners. There are bad apples on every tree.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Eenypup said:


> No one is being over-sensitive. You really need to do some research on the APBT and other bully breeds, is all. You don't seem to know anything about them and have clearly heard a lot of misconceptions or just don't understand the complicated history of bully breeds. There are some great resources out there if you look for them. It makes no sense to base your entire attitude towards a type of dog or the APBT (which your neighbor's dog likely is not) off one dog and their clueless owner.


Im not basing my entire attitude off one experience, but I haven't heard anything positive. Pits aren't exposed in the best light to begin with IMO.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Eenypup said:


> No one is being over-sensitive. You really need to do some research on the APBT and other bully breeds, is all. You don't seem to know anything about them and have clearly heard a lot of misconceptions or just don't understand the complicated history of bully breeds. There are some great resources out there if you look for them. It makes no sense to base your entire attitude towards a type of dog or the APBT (which your neighbor's dog likely is not) off one dog and their clueless owner.


Exactly. People making opinions on something based on myths and misconceptions with no actual experience is getting very old.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Tyler_X said:


> the only person i know who owns pits have threatened to kill my neighbors dogs because they accidentally left some stool on his front yard. everytime i walk by that house with my dog i see their red nose barking at me through the fence.


Bad owner. Has nothing to do with the dog breed. I could have said the same general thing about the house with the outdoor only GSDs that were both dog aggressive and human aggressive and tended to escape their yard until one day the cops showed up and the main problem dog disappeared. Doesn't have anything to do with GSDs, only with stupid humans.

If you are interested in learning more, Bad Rap has a pretty decent website to get the basics.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Shell said:


> Bad owner. Has nothing to do with the dog breed. I could have said the same general thing about the house with the outdoor only GSDs that were both dog aggressive and human aggressive and tended to escape their yard until one day the cops showed up and the main problem dog disappeared. Doesn't have anything to do with GSDs, only with stupid humans.
> 
> If you are interested in learning more, Bad Rap has a pretty decent website to get the basics.


I will do some research, better to be educated that not understand them, and honestly pits just give me a bad vibe whenever i see one they scare me low key.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Tyler_X said:


> Im not basing my entire attitude off one experience, but I haven't heard anything positive. Pits aren't exposed in the best light to begin with IMO.


Find the APBT


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

In response to OP...

I'd sooner get a healthy XL American Bully and breed it to an English Mastiff. Way cheaper even if you bought both dogs as puppies and raised them yourself and their offspring would most likely still be prettier to me.

People are crazy.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

im guessin 16, and are blue pits ABPT as well?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Tyler_X said:


> I will do some research, better to be educated that not understand them, and honestly pits just give me a bad vibe whenever i see one they scare me low key.



Good for you to be open to looking more into the breed. Make sure to consider the source of what you read and if there may be any bias in their information, whether that be negative or positive bias.

And just for fun....


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Shell said:


> Good for you to be open to looking more into the breed. Make sure to consider the source of what you read and if there may be any bias in their information, whether that be negative or positive bias.
> 
> And just for fun....


lmao. (too short)


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Tyler_X said:


> honestly pits just give me a bad vibe whenever i see one they scare me low key.


This is the way I feel about every single cat in the world. Sometimes our "vibes" are based more on what we bring to the table than what the animal is actually putting out there.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Tyler_X said:


> the only person i know who owns pits, have threatened to kill my neighbors dogs, because they accidentally left some stool on his front yard. everytime i walk by that house with my dog i see their red nose barking at me through the fence. I have done research, I read they were a mixed breed.


That really isn't the norm. Around here I get the same issue with Lab owners. 




Tyler_X said:


> im guessin 16, and are blue pits ABPT as well?


 Yes some blue pits are APBT but it really depends. They come in a wide range of color. Here is a link to the ADBA for accepted colors: http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5

So since you don't seem to know much about APBTs, While mine aren't papered, because of the work I do with my dogs, I'm encouraged to call them Pit Bulls.

This is my dog Peanut. She is a 4 year old Pit Bull, weighs 50lbs, and is a Search and Rescue dog trained in Trailing.









And this is the dog that made me fall in love with the breed. This is Nubs. He's roughly 70lbs, 8 years old, and now currently just a couch dog but back in his younger days he earned his championship in weight pulling. He flunked out of being a therapy dog because he was too friendly and couldn't stop kissing people we were visiting. 









They may look scary:









But honestly they are just like any other dog breed. 

























Understand that what you see on TV is what the media wants you to think is real. I've seen so many "Pit Bull Attacks" stories that a week later are actually proven to be a completely different breed all together. I remember one "attack" that was reported where a "Pit Bull" took off across a field and "attacked" a child. No joke this is the "attack"


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to smoosh Nubs' face with smoothering kisses and hugs every time I see that photo of him next to Peanut. 

And yeah, just dogs... some are good with dogs, some are bad with dogs, some are in-between


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

oh come on I am sure there will be some shoppers out there willing to plunk down that money. They will pay that 20,000 and will get that back threefold when they sell that litter. I already signed up a couple of my Chihuahuas and just waiting for the approval letter. I will be rolling in the money! I am also buying some bridge and something about ocean front property in Arizona. Just waiting for the approval.


Tylerx- do not feel bad. Most of us are taught about the breed the pitbull through media hype and bad owners. A nice pit bull doing search and rescue or therapy will not make the news. Pit bulls kind be a wonderful breed if paired with the right owner. This is typical of any breed of dog. They are a powerful breed that can be scary if they do act aggressively towards you. I find most of them wonderful and loving and very bonded with their owner. Most owners report that their dog is very velcro to the family. 

For those of you who own pitbulls or pitbull mixes take the time to teach about your breed as the loving dogs that they are. Do not fault those whose only life lessons about pitbulls are from the media or the owner who owns them for the 'look'.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If there are very many idiots with that much discretionary money out there, I need to find a way to be on the receiving end . I don't know anybody personally who could drop that much on anything. I notice his other large dogs have high stud fees as well. I really wonder how many people actually do pay him for stud fees. Maybe he works out some kind of trade/barter or something. After all, one of the puppies ought to be worth that much, right?


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Darkmoon said:


> That really isn't the norm. Around here I get the same issue with Lab owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have beautiful dogs, I do agree I was exposed to them in the wrong way.. that is cool you trained them for that . that "attack" is laughable by the way, my dog has bitten me worse than that.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Shell said:


> I want to smoosh Nubs' face with smoothering kisses and hugs every time I see that photo of him next to Peanut.
> 
> And yeah, just dogs... some are good with dogs, some are bad with dogs, some are in-between


very sweet loving dogs, great with kids too


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Tyler_X said:


> You have beautiful dogs, I do agree I was exposed to them in the wrong way.. that is cool you trained them for that . that "attack" is laughable by the way, my dog has bitten me worse than that.


Thank you.

I keep that photo because it's a fantastic thing to show how the media hypes things up. 

I'm glad you have an open mind though. I spend a lot of my time educating people who only know what they hear on the TV. I've been screamed at, cussed out, threatened, and all of that stuff because of my dogs. Normally I just let my dogs talk for me. Nubs is an expert at getting people to pet him without people noticing. He will walk right up to a person yelling at me about how dangerous my dogs are and before then notice, they will be petting him. Then comes the "Well I guess yours are OK but in general!!!!!". 

It sucks owning Pit Bulls because of peoples misguided perceptions of the breed. My SAR dog can't even go into some cities just because of the way she looks. We just joined a new Search team and she's been named one of the sweetest dogs on the team. She is trained in the same way as every other dog on the team is but because of her looks, that's what holds us back.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Tyley_X, how would you feel if I targeted German Shepherds because I have a very noticeable scar on my face from a German Shepherd lunging into it and biting a god chunk from my face? What if I marked ALL GSDs as a horrible, terrifying breed because of the experience I had with them?

I recognize that it isn't the breed that is terrible, its the owners that put their own dogs in a bad light. Like Hulk for example.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

just curious, why does nubs have such droopy jowls? I've never seen that in an apbt before.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

parus said:


> This is the way I feel about every single cat in the world. Sometimes our "vibes" are based more on what we bring to the table than what the animal is actually putting out there.


DINGDINGDING. I am PETRIFIED of GSDs. I grew up with an unstable one in our house - one that bit a neighbor kid, even, in spite of being used as a Police K9. The way they move, the sound of their bark, even their outline scares the crap out of me. 

...Thud's ironic, I grant, but not a thing about him has made me not petrified of GSDs. I don't assume my unease as the result of the experience means the BREED is bad. That'd be kind of dumb, honestly.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Kayota said:


> just curious, why does nubs have such droopy jowls? I've never seen that in an apbt before.


He's from a Backyard Breeder (I adopted him from a shelter). From the breeders I've talked to his bottom jaw is thinner then it should be. He's more bulldog-like, but every old school breeder I've met has drooled over him. I've seen a few Pits like him, papered, but they are pretty rare.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

CptJack said:


> DINGDINGDING. I am PETRIFIED of GSDs. I grew up with an unstable one in our house - one that bit a neighbor kid, even, in spite of being used as a Police K9. The way they move, the sound of their bark, even their outline scares the crap out of me.
> 
> ...Thud's ironic, I grant, but not a thing about him has made me not petrified of GSDs. I don't assume my unease as the result of the experience means the BREED is bad. That'd be kind of dumb, honestly.


to be fair thud doesnt look all that much like a gsd. i mean the coloration yeah but aside from that he seems pretty intermediate to me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I never watch those judge shows anymore but back when I did there was a case of a couple sueing the owner of a Pit Bull because it attacked their Chihuahua and left it half blind after the damage healed.

Now it is terribly unfortunate and the owner of the Pit Bull WAS at fault! But here is the kicker the owners of the Chihuahua described the "attack" as (I'm paraphrasing here) 

"We were walking our dog on leash when suddenly we noticed the Pit Bull coming at us from around the corner. The dog ran up to our dog and began attacking our dog, beating him with it's paw! Causing damage to one eye."

Attacking with a paw? That doesn't paint a very aggressive picture to me.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hulk is in NH? I bet he shows up at our pet expo towards the end of the year.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry to say this post is why I found this forum.

Think most are missing the biggest issues past it is a mastiff mix.

Hulk is 3/4 Dogue de Bordeaux and a Big Johnson/Am staff mix.
The true issue is 1 of the parents has had hip surgery from HD and other has *fair hip scores*

So people will be spending 20k to later by what they breed with might be selling pups for 30k that will cost people 30k for the pup and 10 to 15k in vet bills.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MastiffGuy said:


> Sorry to say this post is why I found this forum.
> 
> Think most are missing the biggest issues past it is a mastiff mix.
> 
> ...


Quite possibly they will be out that much in vet bills. But at least the vet bills only would effect anyone who actually buys a pup out of a breedkng from him, while the perceptions of what kind of dog he is effect many people who own a variety of bully breeds and even mastiffs too.

I just feel sorry for the poor dog. He looks like he is or will be in pain all too soon from joint problems.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Shell said:


> Quite possibly they will be out that much in vet bills. But at least the vet bills only would effect anyone who actually buys a pup out of a breedkng from him, while the perceptions of what kind of dog he is effect many people who own a variety of bully breeds and even mastiffs too.
> 
> I just feel sorry for the poor dog. He looks like he is or will be in pain all too soon from joint problems.


Doesn't help they let their kid ride him. At least he appears to have a nice temperament.


----------



## PaddiB (Aug 8, 2014)

why is this thread with this title still on this forum???? Why are we talking about this dog...or rather the scum of a human trying to make money...I don't mind talking about pit bulls, but can this forum PLEASE remove this particular thread that talks about a stud fee because I certainly know this will be on google and some people will come here slobbering over that ridiculous amount of money. Can you PLEASE remove this thread???? The TITLE will end up on google. Or does this list want to attract those sorts?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it's great when threads like this attract Google searchers, because then they can see post after post about how this dog is not a pit bull, is not structurally sound, and is not worth anywhere near $20,000.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Fessa (a bitch from that website) ought to be called Texi because she looks like she has a map of the state of Texas on her chest.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

PaddiB said:


> why is this thread with this title still on this forum???? Why are we talking about this dog...or rather the scum of a human trying to make money...I don't mind talking about pit bulls, but can this forum PLEASE remove this particular thread that talks about a stud fee because I certainly know this will be on google and some people will come here slobbering over that ridiculous amount of money. Can you PLEASE remove this thread???? The TITLE will end up on google. Or does this list want to attract those sorts?


I think that we here need to be able to discus such things like this. I really don't think it has to do with attracting anyone. I think that a stud fee should equal what the dog is worth to its' breed, this dog does not fit that and people should know why. We get that through people pointing out things.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> I think it's great when threads like this attract Google searchers, because then they can see post after post about how this dog is not a pit bull, is not structurally sound, and is not worth anywhere near $20,000.


Agreed. I would want this post to pop up on Google whenever someone searches for this dog. Hulk is NOT a pure pit bull and he is definitely NOT worth 20K.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Likelihood is, people who are prepared to pay 20 K for a stud aren't basing their decisions on what they find in a google search. Dreamers, maybe. Serious dog people who would actually follow through, no.

Might be worth reminding some people too just in case they've misinterpreted. The 20 K is merely for stud fee, NOT for outright ownership of the dog. As far as Hulk himself being for sale, his owner has already stated in the video posted earlier that .. _"I've been offered 100,000 .. 250,000 .. 500,000. I mean, you could throw 10 million in front of me, I'd throw it right back at you. Ya know, the dog is priceless. Period."_ 

Hmmm you've SINCERELY been offered $500,000 for him and you turned it down? Yeah right, buddy. I guess everybody has stars in their eyes, and not much concern for the future of their beloved breed.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Crantastic said:


> I think it's great when threads like this attract Google searchers, because then they can see post after post about how this dog is not a pit bull, is not structurally sound, and is not worth anywhere near $20,000.


Seriously. Amen. Educate as many people as humanly possible.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

petpeeve said:


> Hmmm you've SINCERELY been offered $500,000 for him and you turned it down? Yeah right, buddy. I guess everybody has stars in their eyes, and not much concern for the future of their beloved breed.


I dunno. Maybe he loves the dog, but he's just very very ignorant.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

If anything, maybe he's smart enough to do some quick math in his head.

20,000 X 25 = ??? / a lot of messed up puppies imo.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

And Hulk was on Good Morning America  why would they advertise this kind of thing? just saying


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> And Hulk was on Good Morning America  why would they advertise this kind of thing? just saying


Because people don't understand that it's bad. I have a friend that has a giant Alaskan malamute. She got him online. I can't even fathom what she may have paid for him He's 85 lbs at 8 months, expected to be 100-120. People just don't understand that intentionally breeding over sized dogs is not healthy.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

chimunga said:


> Because people don't understand that it's bad. I have a friend that has a giant Alaskan malamute. She got him online. I can't even fathom what she may have paid for him He's 85 lbs at 8 months, expected to be 100-120. People just don't understand that intentionally breeding over sized dogs is not healthy.


My moms friend has a Bernese Mountain dog that topped at 160 lbs. Average size for this breed is about 100-120, and now at the age of 8 he's having to be put down because he yelps in pain every time he lays down because his joints can't support him anymore and we're pretty sure he has cancer. My mom told me his dad was almost as big, and now after learning a whole bunch of stuff from you guys on here, all I can think of is "And that was a breeder who purposely bred their OVERLY LARGE dog? Wow.." so yeah.. some people's children


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

missc89 said:


> My moms friend has a Bernese Mountain dog that topped at 160 lbs. Average size for this breed is about 100-120, and now at the age of 8 he's having to be put down because he yelps in pain every time he lays down because his joints can't support him anymore and we're pretty sure he has cancer. My mom told me his dad was almost as big, and now after learning a whole bunch of stuff from you guys on here, all I can think of is "And that was a breeder who purposely bred their OVERLY LARGE dog? Wow.." so yeah.. some people's children


Poor guy  he could've lived probably another 4 years or so if he was normal sized, and chimunga I've seen the giant AM and honestly they are adorable but that doesn't mean I want to get one I can only imagine the health problems that dog will have when he's older


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> Poor guy  he could've lived probably another 4 years or so if he was normal sized, and chimunga I've seen the giant AM and honestly they are adorable but that doesn't mean I want to get one I can only imagine the health problems that dog will have when he's older


He is adorable. And he's so sweet. It makes me sad to think that in all likelihood he's not going to get the full life he deserves

And then on the flip side, there's a lady in town that breeds "Mini Corgis." And what she does is take the smallest corgis (aka runts) and breeds them together. I'm sure that won't have any heath repercussions. Corgis are _not _toys. They are working dogs.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

chimunga said:


> He is adorable. And he's so sweet. It makes me sad to think that in all likelihood he's not going to get the full life he deserves
> 
> And then on the flip side, there's a lady in town that breeds "Mini Corgis." And what she does is take the smallest corgis (aka runts) and breeds them together. I'm sure that won't have any heath repercussions. Corgis are _not _toys. They are working dogs.


I find it hard to believe that corgis could get smaller? I mean they are a good sized dog the way they are


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> I find it hard to believe that corgis could get smaller? I mean they are a good sized dog the way they are


Mini and giant are the thing these days.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not in favor of deliberately breeding for cosmetic extremes, and it's entirely possible that Malamute is huge because it's poorly bred, but I will say that there is a lot of historical size variation within the breed as big dogs can be used for heavy freighting and thus were welcome if healthy and sound. Large individuals do pop up in good lines. Plus the males are generally a fair bit larger than female pups from the same parents.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> Mini and giant are the thing these days.


Miniature Australian Shepherd


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

missc89 said:


> Miniature Australian Shepherd


Eh. I think MAS are fine, because they're still a reasonably sized dog, and they can still do the job that their ancestors were bred for. 

But to me, Corgis are already compact. They're 20-30 lbs when they're at a healthy weight. A corgi that's 15-18 lbs just seems silly and pointless to me.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

parus said:


> I'm not in favor of deliberately breeding for cosmetic extremes, and it's entirely possible that Malamute is huge because it's poorly bred, but I will say that there is a lot of historical size variation within the breed as big dogs can be used for heavy freighting and thus were welcome if healthy and sound. Large individuals do pop up in good lines. Plus the males are generally a fair bit larger than female pups from the same parents.


That is true. But my friends dog, his father was something like 160 lbs full grown. And breeding a dog like that, regardless of how "healthy" he is, is just plain stupid. There's a reason we put respect in good breeders. They breed with a very specific goal in mind, and even if the dog is awesome, if it's not going to help achieve that goal, it shouldn't be bred.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Blech. Lot of people (mainly BYBs) trying to do this in Newfs. People wanting 250 pound dogs, bragging about their massively overweight dogs... Whaaaaat? No thank you!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Effisia said:


> Blech. Lot of people (mainly BYBs) trying to do this in Newfs. People wanting 250 pound dogs, bragging about their massively overweight dogs... Whaaaaat? No thank you!


Do people not realize the major health issues that large dogs have??? Yeesh!

Although, to be fair, without breeding smaller dogs, we wouldn't have small poodles or schnauzers.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Do people not realize the major health issues that large dogs have??? Yeesh!
> 
> Although, to be fair, without breeding smaller dogs, we wouldn't have small poodles or schnauzers.


No kidding. But people don't seem to care about bad hips and things like that, they just want to be able to SAY "Check out my massive dog - isn't that awesome? Doesn't that make me cool?!" I'm perfectly happy with my smaller-than standard Newf with amazing hips, and she still has the strength to pull several people around the swimming pool, even at her size!


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Clyde's dad was almost 170 lbs (My dad got him at a byb because he wanted a cheap dog...). We dodged the bad health bullet with a "tiny" 110 lb male. No HD, no ED. About the only thing I liked about the breeder was his 30 day return gurantee against both. At 7 years, he has mild arthritis in the hips and possibly some knee aches. None of which affects his quality of life.

Can't imagine what it's like for a 140 lbs AmBully mix (they already have iffy structure) or a 200 lbs Newf even if neither has HD or ED...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hulk will be in Laconia NH next month as a "celebrity" ("come have your picture taken with Hulk").....I usually go to the event but I will pass this year.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Effisia said:


> No kidding. But people don't seem to care about bad hips and things like that, they just want to be able to SAY "Check out my massive dog - isn't that awesome? Doesn't that make me cool?!" I'm perfectly happy with my smaller-than standard Newf with amazing hips, and she still has the strength to pull several people around the swimming pool, even at her size!


Yeah people are loving the giant newfies too. I'm not the biggest fan of the supersizing but I can tolerate it if the breeder is breeding for health first. 

I look for working ability and health, I would love if Manna was in standard but her lines are very healthy and slightly higher energy for newfies, so I took a gamble on a larger line. (her hip scores are near perfect despite being a lean 150lbs).

Next breeder I have scoped out breeds in the middle of size standard with the occasional bulky (muscle mass) pushing the higher limit. But it's going to be at least 3 more years before new puppy


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I took a look at Yorkie breeders in my area and I'm having trouble finding any more than 3 pounds :/ and there's maybe 1 good GSD breeder around me that doesn't have huge dogs. Eko is over the standard and so far there's been no problems but I worry about his hips and his joints all the time.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

The amount of "miniature, tiny, smallest, teacup" sized dogs I see on Kijiji is SO sad! I have nothing against small dogs, but I worry about the health of a dog that grows up to be 1.3 lbs and could easily be crushed with one wrong move while their owner is sleeping.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Hulk will be in Laconia NH next month as a "celebrity" ("come have your picture taken with Hulk").....I usually go to the event but I will pass this year.


 Yuck! No thanks.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

MastiffGuy said:


> Sorry to say this post is why I found this forum.
> 
> Think most are missing the biggest issues past it is a mastiff mix.
> 
> ...


Can you please provide the info on the hip scores


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Can you please provide the info on the hip scores


Good luck with that with the current issues TDD and BGK are facing with the UKC and ADBA.
Currently there looking at being removed from both registries, and have threatened lawsuits.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

MastiffGuy said:


> Good luck with that with the current issues TDD and BGK are facing with the UKC and ADBA.
> Currently there looking at being removed from both registries, and have threatened lawsuits.


Yes I know I posted that in the other "Hulk thread" I'm asking you about the hip situation that you posted about. Whether or not they get removed from reg or file lawsuits the hip scores are still on file. I couldn't find either parent in OFA database as FAIR or otherwise that's why I'm asking you.

Who is TDD & BGK? 

I want hip score info of DDK's The Hulk's parents.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Reviving this thread to say that....Hulk's a daddy now.

(Mods, please remove the link if it is not allowed.)

https://youtu.be/gPHKZAtoTRc


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yup..saw that...augh...><


----------



## PaddiB (Aug 8, 2014)

Lot of great pit bulls out there in need of homes that don't cost $500,000. PLEASE, I'm asking this forum to take this entire thread out of here. It should not be "a thing" that it is "cool" to spend stupid amounts of money for the simple love of a dog.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

PaddiB said:


> Lot of great pit bulls out there in need of homes that don't cost $500,000. PLEASE, I'm asking this forum to take this entire thread out of here. It should not be "a thing" that it is "cool" to spend stupid amounts of money for the simple love of a dog.


You do realize this entire thead is about how very much NOT a good idea the whole breeding etc thing is? That it is a good thread for people to learn how the dog isn't even a pit bull, how potentially unhealthy the offspring will be and more.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

PaddiB said:


> Lot of great pit bulls out there in need of homes that don't cost $500,000. PLEASE, I'm asking this forum to take this entire thread out of here. It should not be "a thing" that it is "cool" to spend stupid amounts of money for the simple love of a dog.


You need to read the thread.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Nobody is saying Hulk's existence, fake APBTs, or supersizing of dogs is "cool"...

It's actually the exact opposite.

Even if by some logic, PaddiB, you think this very negative thread will give him better press, is it wrong for us to discuss _on a dog forum_ a trending dog-related news story?


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Shell said:


> You do realize this entire the is about how very much NOT a good idea the whole breeding etc thing is? That it is a good thread for people to learn how the dog isn't even a pit bull, how potentially unhealthy the offspring will be and more.


Very true, he should be listed as a DDB mix, since he is DDB x bully breed x something else. ( not even going to look at some of the older links that i had about different items about him since most are either gone or changed a lot.) Either way, I'd guess he is a 8th or less bully breed.)


----------

